# Is this first mod too advanced?



## ZachX (Nov 14, 2014)

Im new to puzzle modding but I wanted to get into it. I stumbled upon a simple looking mod called the octagon barrel in which the corners and 4 edges are sliced in half then capped, making it an octagon shaped barrel. The problem is I don't have access to a Dremel or a saw to cut the pieces, so I'm using sandpaper. But that turned out to be much more work and is more error prone. Should I have picked a different mod or is this one alright? If it isn't, any suggestions.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 14, 2014)

I would think that using sandpaper for this would be WAY too tedious. If you don't have anything to cut the pieces with, then I wouldn't recommend this (Don't take my advice too seriously, because the only mod I've made is a joined cube thing)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 14, 2014)

Mitre box, a small saw which comes with it and very thin plastic will be your friends for this and similar mods.



The one in the picture is about $5, but you could invest in a better one if you wanted to. 0.5mm plastic sheet should do the job. Easy to cut and sand.


----------

